# Bord Gais Energy Bill



## Sesed (1 Feb 2012)

Our bill is 200euro for 2 months.  Is this very high?  I thought our bills should be lower, they always were in other places.  We live in a 1 bed flat.  Heating for the building is controlled centrally so we don't pay for it.  We don't have a washing machine or dryer as we use a laundry room that we pay for separately


----------



## vandriver (1 Feb 2012)

Is this a gas or electric bill?
If gas,what do you use gas for.
If electric,what appliances,and what usage pattern.


----------



## Sesed (1 Feb 2012)

Its electricity.  Appliances are the usuals - cooker, immersion, microwave toaster kettle, computers, lights, fridge
As mentioned heating is not included nor is washing machine and dryer.  In my last place it was around 120 for electricity where it didn't include heating but did include a washing machine etc


----------



## vandriver (1 Feb 2012)

How long do you have the immersion on per day.
How is the water for the shower heated up.
What usage a day for the shower.
Any extra heating that you pay for.
Is there anything different in the energy set up for this apartment compared to others


----------



## mark1 (2 Feb 2012)

It would seem quite high, ours would have been €276.00 inc Vat for the past 2 months, 4 bed 2200sq ft detached house, electric storage heating, washer going daily, immersion on 5hrs at night, electric shower x 3 in the morning, tvs lights etc etc on from 4 to midnight, we would have a nightsaver rate but still it would seem high, If possible turn off and unplug everthing and check your meter actually stops moving.


----------



## Protocol (2 Feb 2012)

Our elec bill for a 4-bed det house is 80-90 for 2 months, so 45 pm.

No heating incl, as we have OFCH.

Washing machine, tumble dryer and dishwasher used a fair bit, in my opinion.

No immersion, electric shower, maybe 6 pw.


----------



## Sesed (2 Feb 2012)

Immersion is probably used a good bit - enough for 2 showers and washing dishes every day.  That said we have a timer so we are very careful that it is not left on.
But given that we have no washing machine, dryer, dishwasher etc and heating is not supposed to be included could this be faulty? (We do not use any other heaters) I can't see where we are using  all this. 

I don't know if I can check my own meter, it's an apartment block.  Could they be divvying out the heating on the sly??


----------



## vandriver (2 Feb 2012)

What kind of heating do you have?
Was the bill estimated at all?
How much is a good bit (1 hr a day,2,3 )?
What kind if lights do you have ?

Without answers to questions like these ,no one can tell if 
your bill is high or not.


----------



## Leo (2 Feb 2012)

vandriver said:


> What kind of heating do you have?


 
OP said:



Sesed said:


> As mentioned heating is not included nor is washing machine and dryer.


----------



## vandriver (2 Feb 2012)

OP is speculating about the supposedly inclusive heating being added to 
their electricity bill.I was merely wondering by what mechanism this could occur.Is the 
heating electric ?


----------



## Sesed (2 Feb 2012)

I don't know how the heating works.  It is centrally set so we have no say about when it is on or off.  The whole block is heated in the mornings and evenings.  The heating is not supposed to be included as it is centrally conrolled like a hotel


----------



## Sesed (2 Feb 2012)

> How much is a good bit (1 hr a day,2,3 )?


A good bit is probably a half tank one day a full the next.. half hour to an hour on.... to cover showers and dishes only..

The bill was not estimated.

Lights- i dont know, but given it's only 6-10pm we are here it shouldn't be huge


----------



## vandriver (3 Feb 2012)

An hour of an immersion on will cost about 60c.So,60 hours on a bill will be about e36.Your lights will add maybe another 30 euro.Cooking say 20-30 euro.A few other bits such as ironing will bring it up to say 100  for a bill.
Now,as your bill is twice that,either you are underestimating your use of the immersion or something else is using a lot of energy(or a faulty meter).
Excuse me if I am asking what seem like silly or obvious questions :

Is the shower just a pump for the hot water already heated up,or does it heat its own water?(if not sure post the model number)

Do you have any storage heaters ?

Do you have a large american style fridge,or a very old fridge /freezer with a damaged seal ?

Is your tank lagged?

It might help if you could see the rating of the immersion heater(might be on a sticker at the top of the tank)

Are you on some odd tariff from BGE that charges a high standing charge?

Anything else look strange about your bill?


----------



## Sesed (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Is the shower just a pump for the hot water already heated up,or does it heat its own water?(if not sure post the model number) *There is a pump on the shower to speed up the water but it doesn't heat it - that comes from the immersion*

Do you have any storage heaters ? *No, radiators are heated centrally which is not included on bill*

Do you have a large american style fridge,or a very old fridge /freezer with a damaged seal ? *Small under counter fridge but ice box door is broken so this could use a lot?*

Is your tank lagged? *yes*

It might help if you could see the rating of the immersion heater(might be on a sticker at the top of the tank) *will find this later*

Are you on some odd tariff from BGE that charges a high standing charge? *Residential Tariff: Urban 24 hour*

Anything else look strange about your bill? *    Just noticed* *reading* *25378 E  - is this an estimate?? Last reading is 24192 A
Would they estimate the bill higher than last time??  The last bill was 160 which is still high
*


----------



## vandriver (3 Feb 2012)

Yes, an E after a reading indicates an estimate.This happens 2 out of your 6 yearly bills.If the estimate is very high for your current usage,then your next bill should be quite low.
If you havent lived in the place for too long ,the estimate may be based on the previous tenants usage at this time of the year.
Just FYI A=reading by ESB,C=customer reading,E=estimate based on previous usage.
I don't think the broken ice box lid would make such a difference as long as the door seal is intact.
To work out the cost of an appliance,multiply the kW rating by the unit cost +VAT as shown on your bill and this is the per hour cost of the appliance.


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2012)

vandriver said:


> To work out the cost of an appliance,multiply the kW rating by the unit cost +VAT as shown on your bill and this is the per hour cost of the appliance.


 
That will be a maximum cost for the device. Few appliances constantly run at maximum load, a freezer will only approach this while the compressor is running. A more accurate method would be to pick up one of the cheap plug-in energy monitor and note the readings over a few days.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (7 Feb 2012)

Our usual bill would be around the €100 - €110 mark.

New bill arrived the other day for €180 (actual reading).

I was shocked of course, but I have been using one of those thermostatically controlled heaters in the kids room to keep it at a nice temperature over the last few months, and that would explain it.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Feb 2012)

Similar - last bill was around €180 - the one I got yesterday was €260!!!!!


----------

